
How Not to Learn to Code - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-learn-code-kate-catlin/
======
jolmg
Not the best title. I thought this was going to be about bad patterns in how
programming is taught, but instead it seems to focus on the struggles of
minority groups and introduces organizations that help them.

